

Ask HN: Why Google Drop Linux Support? - GutenYe

Google Photos just released today, and it&#x27;s Desktop Uploader only support Mac OS X and Windows. Where is Linux?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;photos.google.com&#x2F;apps
======
mattkrea
Have they 'dropped' support or did they just never support it? I don't see any
consumer software made by Google that runs on Linux.

~~~
LarryMade2
Google Earth is on Linux Picasa was on Linux

A lot of the decisions are based on returns on investment. Even though
internally they may use a lot of Linux, I guess they don't see as much as a
return on outside use of Linux. There has been a lot of success of running
Windows based google apps with WINE.

------
SamReidHughes
For that matter, why is there no Minix support? Why no Haiku support?

